# Schwinn black paint code



## oquinn (Jun 19, 2018)

Does anyone know. I need to paint a front fender!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Just get a true black and you’re good. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 19, 2018)

Black is black.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 19, 2018)

I know someone will pipe up that there is 73 (or whatever number) different shades of blacks but here is my go to:

http://acehardwaremaldives.com/product/paint/1003946/#.WymssWfD-70


----------



## REC (Jun 19, 2018)

bikecrazy said:


> Black is black.




With all due respect, sorry, but I can't agree with this.

 There are different "casts" of black - One appears to be truly black, the other appears to be brownish black, and I can assure you there is a real difference between the two. This comes from having been in the paint and body business pretty much all of my professional life (1972-2017).
The truly black is a blue black, and looks very deep, the brownish black doesn't have the same depth. Both of these are straight, non-metallic colors.

REC


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2018)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I know someone will pipe up that there is 73 (or whatever number) different shades of blacks but here is my go to:
> 
> http://acehardwaremaldives.com/product/paint/1003946/#.WymssWfD-70




Yep, same with white, but there are a million and one different shades of white. 

*I totally agree with REC!
*
My 1994 Corvette was a brownish black.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 19, 2018)

Duplicolor Universal Black is a reasonable match to Schwinn black to my eye.  Duplicolor is easy to work with and can be wet sanded and buffed within hours of application.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 19, 2018)

Black is black! Any automotive gloss will match perfectly. The guy just wants to paint his bike black to match what Schwinn was using at that time.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 19, 2018)

Vintage Schwinn - Welcome! Schwinn Bike Paint, Custom Parts ...

There are no actual Schwinn paint codes for replacement/restoration.
 Schwinn used straight baked-on enamel at Chicago factory supplied
by Sherman Williams.
Current paints will be Acrylic or urethane based paints which was not
what Schwinn used at the time.
Check with Sherman Williams "auto paint suppliers”.
Not to be confused with Sherman Williams house paints.

Unless you are planning on painting the entire fender,
the ‘’new'' black paint will not match if you are only touching up.
I recommend you take the fender and they can best match to what
black you have on the fender.

Keep in mind that today’s paints are far superior and longer lasting
than what was used back in the day, but was not available.
The most important thing for achieving great paint results is the
“preparation”.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Dave K said:


> Duplicolor Universal Black is a reasonable match to Schwinn black to my eye.  Duplicolor is easy to work with and can be wet sanded and buffed within hours of application.
> View attachment 826440 View attachment 826441




I've used the Duplicolor Universal Black for a few projects and it blends in pretty good. This is a good, economical solution if you can't use automotive grade paints. The only drawback I see is that I wouldn't use this type of paint for a restoration because you can't get the depth or gloss of an automotive paint. If this is for an original bike that shouldn't be an issue. If You want an automotive grade paint GM Tuxedo Black is color code 19. V/r Shawn


----------

